# In need of Kindle light w/o case



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Could someone tell me a good light for my kindle that can be used for library books also. 
I am not a fan of the kandle. I have a hard time seeing the bottom of the screen with it.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I like the Mighty Bright light that is made for Kindles.  It has extra padding on the clip so that it won't damage a Kindle, but still works great on regular books as well.


----------



## wuliwawa (Jul 29, 2016)

I ordered a clip-on light for my grandpa a couple of weeks ago on amazon.com 
It is not expensive, with 4-LED , 2 Brightness mode, with music stand
http://amzn.to/2avzpt0
Hope you like it


----------

